# Cheap tarantula that makes cool webbing



## Desert scorps (Jun 5, 2015)

I am wondering what kind of T's are very cheap and make really cool webbings and lots of webbing in its enclosure. I want it to be cheap like 13$ for a sling. Anyone know a kind like that?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 5, 2015)

I don´t know anything about the prices on the other side of the Atlantic ocean, but I would recommend a GBB. They web a lot, they have great colours, grows fast enough and eat as much and often as they are offered something  Mine is also never using its hide and is always out lounging.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 5, 2015)

Obts are cheap and make lots of webbing if u can deal w the aggressiveness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 5, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Obts are cheap and make lots of webbing if u can deal w the aggressiveness


OBTs and Chilobrachys spp. are cheap and web a lot, but they do have more potent venom than a GBB and I would not recommend any of them unless you have some experience with fast and aggressive Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 5, 2015)

Desert scorps said:


> I am wondering what kind of T's are very cheap and make really cool webbings and lots of webbing in its enclosure. I want it to be cheap like 13$ for a sling. Anyone know a kind like that?


_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is an heavy webber Tarantula and if webbing is what you search, then you're ok. Hard T, easy to care, beautyful.
For me, if someone isn't "scared" by speed, _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is the best starter/beginner Tarantula. I have not seen today a "psycho" GBB, nor a threat display by those i have raised, not hair kicking. Nothing. They bolt in their hide, always.
I don't know about the prices in USA/American continent.
Keep in mind also that "webbing", just like behavior, can depend by specimen. I have a _Brachypelma albopilosum_, adult female, she is an heavy webber.


----------



## Yentlequible (Jun 5, 2015)

Psalmopeous are a good one. On display a good amount of the time, or legs poking from their holes. Pretty easily spooked, so they will retreat into their tunnels. Beautiful species though.


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 5, 2015)

Holothele Incei put some cork in there tank and they go to building.


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 5, 2015)

I second Psalmopeous species. Slings are pretty inexpensive. GBBs are impressive webbers but you're unlikely to get one for your price range. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood (Jun 6, 2015)

H. incei

C. fasciatum....very similar to GBB, but cheaper.

A. metallica and urticans...both pretty cheap, yet beautiful and they create great web canopies.

I find Psalms to be very hit or moss with the webbing.   All web, but they line their tubes with substrate.   Some leave it at that, others take it to another level and web everything.

If you are looking OW, C. marshalli/darlingi are both heavy webbers and inexpensive.


----------



## truecreature (Jun 6, 2015)

I have several C. marshalli from Ken for $13 and they do indeed web quite a bit. They like to paste up their sub into their webbing too.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hapalopus sp. "Colombia large." Cheap, docile, better colors than Cyclosternum spp. in my opinion and make the coolest little retreats. Mine's made a dent in the substrate that leads into a cork bark tube then put a giant web all around it. 

Not the best pictures, but you get the idea.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd go for Chilobrachys or a GBB. All of the others are a hit or miss, IMHO.


----------



## awiec (Jun 6, 2015)

You're not going to get much for $13 and if your budget is that tight, why get a pet? Breaking down what I know of prices (granted haven't bought anything in a while):

GBB-$30-55. Excellent webbers and a good temperament but are still quite expensive as females really like eating the males from what I've read.
H.sp Columbia Large- ~$20. They do web a bit but are extremely fast and skittish from what I've seen raising one to adulthood. Granted I think more people have had more positive experiences with them.
C.marshahlli/darlingi-$10-20. My adult female C.darlingi has an impressive web but being an OW you have a defensive spider with more potent venom. 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus-$15-30. The genus in general is very pretty and webs a lot. Once again it's an OW that requires some skill to manage. 
A.avicularia/metallica-$10-20. Despite being somewhat delicate this is probably what you want, nice colors, interesting webbing and generally calm once they have their web up. 

If you tell us what you're experience level is and what else you want out of a spider then we can be more helpful. Have you tried looking into true spiders? If you are on a budget and want cool webs I think those may suit your needs better.


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 6, 2015)

If you are comfortable with ow tarantula's then the webbing contest is over check out H villosella my adult female webs 4x more than my Gbb. As far as I know they aren't expensive and they are a dwarf species


----------



## Hanska (Jun 6, 2015)

Not really a tarantula but Linothele spp. web like crazy. Not sure what they cost there though.


----------



## awiec (Jun 6, 2015)

Hanska said:


> Not really a tarantula but Linothele spp. web like crazy. Not sure what they cost there though.


Free, if you can find them in your own area but I think the ones I've seen run about $15 depending on the species.


----------



## scott99 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bugmom said:


> I second Psalmopeous species. Slings are pretty inexpensive. GBBs are impressive webbers but you're unlikely to get one for your price range.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


+1 to Bugmom. I have a Psalmopoeous and she heavy webber.


----------



## gottarantulas (Jun 6, 2015)

With the operative words being "CHEAP" and "WEBBER"...that title has to go to OBT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps (Jun 6, 2015)

I have decided to get a GBB. They are very stunning with very cool webbings. About the 13$ part. Well, we had a G. Pulchripes that my mom accidentally dropped and it didnt survive so we are replacing it with a T that may cost about the same but really i can get a lot more expensive but i just wanted a cheaper T. I am definately not on a budget of 13$ haha i wouldnt even buy any pets if i were. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 6, 2015)

Desert scorps said:


> I have decided to get a GBB. They are very stunning with very cool webbings. About the 13$ part. Well, we had a G. Pulchripes that my mom accidentally dropped and it didnt survive so we are replacing it with a T that may cost about the same but really i can get a lot more expensive but i just wanted a cheaper T. I am definately not on a budget of 13$ haha i wouldnt even buy any pets if i were. Thanks for all your help guys


That´s a good decision and I am very sure you will be happy with your GBB and its webbings


----------



## cold blood (Jun 6, 2015)

Good decision as long as you don't plan to handle this one.....they are a very skittish species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 6, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Good decision as long as you don't plan to handle this one.....they are a very skittish species.


They also can kick like crazy and skillfully climb most surfaces; as a look but don't touch pet they are a good choice though.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hopefully yours isn't like mine, my GBB webs almost none.


----------



## DVMT (Jun 6, 2015)

I know I'm a little late here, but I'd say cheap and webby goes to Psalmopeous cambridgei.  Sure, GBB and OBT fit the bill, too.  GBB = not usually "cheap"  OBT = can't assume the OP is ready for this one.

Good choice on the GBB, Scorps!  If the cheap part wasn't set in stone, that's what I would have recommended.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 6, 2015)

Assuming proper experience -- I would vote OBT or A avic for that price range -- both were excellent webbers for me.  My P cambri never webbed up much at all.  In fact, unless there is webbing deep in her burrow, she didn't really web at all, except to close off burrow for moulting.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 6, 2015)

Psalmopoeus do generally web a lot, however they usually cover the webbing with substrate.  I would go with either an Avic or a GBB sling. Adult GBBs aren't very cheap. Also I would highly recommend a Ceratogyrus species like darlingi or marshalli over an OBT, unless you've kept a lot of fast/defensive species. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't know if European and US bred Psalms are that much different, but neither of my irminias and cambridgei webs a lot. Probably depends a lot on their housing. The only one that webbed quite some was my pulcher. The rest just decorate their corkbark tubes with a little silk at the entrance, that's it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 7, 2015)

Desert scorps said:


> I have decided to get a GBB. They are very stunning with very cool webbings. About the 13$ part. Well, we had a G. Pulchripes that my mom accidentally dropped and it didnt survive so we are replacing it with a T that may cost about the same but really i can get a lot more expensive but i just wanted a cheaper T. I am definately not on a budget of 13$ haha i wouldnt even buy any pets if i were. Thanks for all your help guys


That's the best choice imo. _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is a great T, and easy to care. Just a bit fast, but that's all. I never saw a threat display, or hair kicking from mine. Never.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 7, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That's the best choice imo. _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is a great T, and easy to care. Just a bit fast, but that's all. I never saw a threat display, or hair kicking from mine. Never.


Well remember that personality varies among individuals.  I have a female who loves to kick hairs all the time. I would advise against handling this species either way because they're a bit too fast and skittish.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nosiris (Jun 7, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Hopefully yours isn't like mine, my GBB webs almost none.


x2. Mine just sits at the top of his piece of bark in the same spot all day every day. No webs at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 7, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Well remember that personality varies among individuals.  I have a female who loves to kick hairs all the time. I would advise against handling this species either way because they're a bit too fast and skittish.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Only idiots handle T's. We are in 2015 and still, people can't get this logic thing. Sadly, they continue to buy _Theraphosidaee._


----------

